# No more 200sx for me....



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Well after finally gettin my car to where i liked it a friend of mine asked if i wanted to trade cars because he was done with his and didnt wanna deal with it anymore and knew i had always liked it, so of course i said yes, and with that i present my new ride.... its a 1995 honda civic cx


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Your friend must be on drugs.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Your friend must be on drugs.


my thoughts exactly...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Does it have a front bumper? That looks like an accident waiting to happen 

Turbo is nice, hope its reliable. Good Luck!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah it has a front bumper its just cut on the sides and bottom because the fmic was too big and the piping sticks out to far, it was originally installed to fit an r33 bumper which is no longer on the car, i plan on gettin another stock bumper and fitting it correctly so that baby is hidden


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice. how do u like it? how's he like his new nissan?
what is he planning on doing with it?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

well im loving the civic and as far as him liking my car hes enjoying the power windows/locks and ac, i know hes been workin on it alot since he got it, he traded my headlights and corners for stocks and raised it up a few inches, i think hes puttin it back to stock as much as possible


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

You should do before and after pictures with your old car to see what it looks like when you had it and when he is finished with it.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

haha, yeah i think ill do that, i couldnt beleive it, like 4 hours after he had it i saw it and i already didnt recognize it with stock lights and raised up


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So you guys just, switched cars? Heh, very cool though man. How is the ride in the civic?

You anywhere near UCF?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yep, we just switched cars, im about 35 mins away from ucf but im out there all the time


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, I'd say TRAITOR... but that's just... wow...

Is that thing stroked too? And that radiator doesn't look stock...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Do you have any plans for the near future? A new paint job and some new shoes might be a good idea. Excluding the fact that it was a Nissan for a Honda, I think the trade worked in your favor. Congrats and good luck with it. :cheers:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
Park that in any city neighborhood and don't expect it in the morning.

Seth


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

niky said:


> Damn, I'd say TRAITOR... but that's just... wow...
> 
> Is that thing stroked too? And that radiator doesn't look stock...


yeah, i love it, motors all stock internals, and its a gsr radiator


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

irontom said:


> Do you have any plans for the near future? A new paint job and some new shoes might be a good idea. Excluding the fact that it was a Nissan for a Honda, I think the trade worked in your favor. Congrats and good luck with it. :cheers:


i dont think it will get repainted, the paints not that bad and i just dont see spending money on something like that, yeah i know i really wish i coulda kept my slipstreams off the 200, im painting the wheels on this black for now, im gonna redo all the piping and put on a stock uncut bumper to hide the fmic, maybe get a cf hood, workin on the motor mostly, its still got a ways to go


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Wow,
> Park that in any city neighborhood and don't expect it in the morning.
> 
> Seth


hahah, yeah i know man, its been one of my biggest concerns


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice car...the way a civic should look


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You got the better end of the deal


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and i think it looks good without a front bumper looks intimidating


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks alot guys, all i can say is i *heart* my honda :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Your friend must be on drugs.



Cocaine is a hell of a drug!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good
just get a bumper on that thing
looks scary (not in a good way)


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah im not a fan of it like that either, but the thing is i not only need to get a new bumper and have it painted but i need to redo my ic piping so its gonna take a bit until i have money for it


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice. :thumbup: I wish I knew someone that would just switch cars with me.

What did he do with the old headlights?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Nice. :thumbup: I wish I knew someone that would just switch cars with me.
> 
> What did he do with the old headlights?


haha yeah, he gave them to a friend of ours with a red turbo ser, heres some old pics of his car here: http://www.floridasr20s.com/cars/jay/jay.html


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice!!

It looks nicely modded too. Nothing flamboyant on it. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah, it looks pretty much all stock, thats what i tell people, its stock, they get pissed


----------

